# bow string VS my arm



## rooster (Jul 12, 2008)

Why do I keep getting bitten by my string? am I holding my bow wrong, wrong draw length, do I just need an arm guard?


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

It's either bad form or too long of a draw. One rule of thumb is to hold your bow so you can see all 4 knuckles on your bow hand.


----------



## Finnegan (Sep 7, 2007)

What Tree said. But while you work on your form, definitely wear an arm guard.


----------



## InvaderZim (Sep 7, 2007)

That 'er yer way buff dude! 8)


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

Rotate your elbow so that it bends to the outside, instead of down. this will move your forearm enough for your string to clear.


----------



## SingleShot man (Dec 24, 2007)

Hook your anchor arm to the outside.
1. I mean- don't 'lock' your (left) elbow at the hyperextension point (if youre right handed).
2. Your (functional) draw weight should suit your physical ability to support you initial draw weight.
3. Your triceps should support your draw weight, not your bones.
As long as your left arm can 'point' at your target, pre-draw: that's where you will hit- without pain.
In other words; don't 'lock' your holding arm into supporting your draw: grasp your riser at "port arms", (low p.a) then draw with your right to full draw. Pull it (the string) to your cheek (or your normal, comfortable draw). Don't hold it straight (your left). It must curve out- wards slightly to your anchor point, then raise the riser to the target. Make SURE your anchor (left) arm is hooked- consider a swinging a left hook- that's the form you want.
This facilitates fluid follow-through, and repetition. The 'secrets' to a good bow-shot. It should become instinctual. The ol' body will tell you what is and ISN'T good. Just listen, and don't fight it..Oh and maintain a relatively 'loose' hold on your anchor arm. The bow will recoil some. Let it. Trust me; you'll feel it in the cradle of your thumb joint. Once you feel it, You'll never question it. If you never have, well... take some time and get THERE. Just takes practice.


----------



## rooster (Jul 12, 2008)

Wow thanks I have never had form explaned to me before I will now have more of the right stuff to practice.


----------



## rooster (Jul 12, 2008)

InvaderZim said:


> That 'er yer way buff dude! 8)


I guess the massive guns might sometimes be a handicap right zim


----------



## torowy (Jun 19, 2008)

Rotate your elbow so that it bends to the outside, instead of down. this will move your forearm enough for your string to clear.

+1 your arm should have a little bend in it. if you can't do that then your draw is just a little too long.


----------



## Nueces (Jul 22, 2008)

The riser can be a cause also, that's all after the fact. A 6 3/4" may bite a touch more than a 7" riser. It doesn't take much to sting. Like everyone else said, maybe some technique?

Mine will bite every now and then when I shoot in short sleeves. A long sleeve shirt helps.


----------



## InvaderZim (Sep 7, 2007)

rooster said:


> InvaderZim said:
> 
> 
> > That 'er yer way buff dude! 8)
> ...


Never! He just needs a new bow! :wink:


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

I am going to lean more towards what Tree said and ad to that. If you have your bow in hand and look at the hand that is holding it, most people have there main knuckles, (the ones at the base of your fingers and the end of your hand) in a vertical position. That meaning that their knuckles are straight up and down. That is bad form and will force your arm to the center. Try holding your bow with only the butt or heel of your thumb. Not the thumb itself but the part of your thumb that is in your palm part of your hand. Lock your hand back so it makes a 90% angle with your arm. Look at your knuckles and you should have them at roughly a 45% angle going slightly down to the left while shooting right handed. If you have them closer to horizontal, that is fine and better than vertical. Anything beyond a 45% angle will stop you from hitting your arm and the added bonus is that you will have a better grouping as there will be NO handle gripping problems to tweak your bow. Good luck
Kind of like this but sorry about the poor light and the phone camera.


----------



## idiot with a bow (Sep 10, 2007)

nice watch


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

idiot with a bow said:


> nice watch


The chicks dig it! That's all that really matters.


----------



## skeet4l (Sep 11, 2007)

What you're doing is commonly known to most as camming the bow, as already stated the thumb portion of your palm should support the pressure of the bow but not to forget that your fingers should be relaxed, with your index finger hardly even touching the forward portion of your grip. When you release you will instinctively catch the bow as it jumps. This is where the wrist strap comes in handy.


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

skeet4l said:


> not to forget that your fingers should be relaxed, with your index finger hardly even touching the forward portion of your grip.


Great point. My fingers are not shown but are resting gently against my palm, curled up a bit and out of the way.
I used to shoot with the knuckles vertical and my fingers open to not grab the grip. It is ok but still puts some tweak on the bow and I needed an arm guard. I have not ever hit my arm with this current grip of the bow and my accuracy has increased.


----------



## NoShot (Nov 23, 2007)

elk22hunter said:


> I used to shoot with the knuckles vertical and my fingers open to not grab the grip. It is ok but still puts some tweak on the bow and I needed an arm guard. I have not ever hit my arm with this current grip of the bow and my accuracy has increased.


Agreed, I used to shoot he same, but 12-14 years ago, changes to fingers in, and have not needed an arm guard since. Now back to "SLAPPING" your arm, I did that once ALONG time ago while messing my release changing the amount of f-lbs to get that, didn't expect it to go off feel, well, I didn't expect it to go off, because it was a dry fire! bruised the bejeebuss out of my arm and cost me a new riser. ahh the lessons learned, it's good for ya.. :mrgreen:


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Oh yeah, relax the hand! I touch the tip of my index finger to the tip of my thumb, ever so softly and make sure that I am 'pushing' my bow with my thumb pad, instead of holding it.

At first it may feel a little goofy and like you're going to drop your bow, but that what a sling is for. After shooting awhile, you should be able to go back to the 'sweet spot' in the meaty part of your thumb pad.


----------



## torowy (Jun 19, 2008)

if you shooting "open hand" make sure you don't hit your fingers with your arrow or flechings...


----------

